# Viper boa



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

Are viper boas venomous ? As a few people are saying they are and even had a go at a poor shop keeper the other day.
I don't think they are :whistling2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

They're in the boa family so surely not?I expect the 'Viper' bit in the name leads people to think that they're venomous. If they're venomous they're definately not front-fanged as they're not DWA.


----------



## ArmyBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

dominicrobed said:


> Are viper boas venomous ? As a few people are saying they are and even had a go at a poor shop keeper the other day.
> I don't think they are :whistling2:


No, they're not venomous...


----------



## Ash costa (Nov 26, 2011)

There are no venomous snake in the boa and python family 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.970575,-0.003803


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

lmfao there a boa they kill by constriction the viper bit just refers to there head shape. Sounds like someone being a all the gear but no idea idiot id of told them to stop babbling :censor:


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you all ! I'm now getting pm,s on facebook insulting my mum by peeps thinking they ate venomous :whip: bad times


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

a simple google serch shows there not a threat, who the hell are these people!!!!


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> a simple google serch shows there not a threat, who the hell are these people!!!!


Misinformed ones. Boa gives it away I thought


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> a simple google serch shows there not a threat, who the hell are these people!!!!


I even said I was bittern by one and they all said to go to hospital lol and they were not joking


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah they have venom,same as False water Cobras are real cobras :lol2:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

dominicrobed said:


> I even said I was bittern by one and they all said to go to hospital lol and they were not joking


I'd be in hospital ten times over, in fact I may even be dead the amount of time mine have had me. :lol2:

To a non snake person, the viper part can be mis leading I guess.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

we have 4 of these in the shop. THEY ARE NOT VENOMOUS NOR POISONOUS NOR ANYTHING ELSE!
As previously said the viper bit refers to the shape of the head


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are Crocodile Skinks, Crocodiles? Pretty sure they are...


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Lol,i beleive the shopkeeper in question was thrown out of the fb group for informing their internet expert that boas are not rear-fanged venomous snakes...:lol2:


----------



## dominicrobed (Jul 2, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Lol,i beleive the shopkeeper in question was thrown out of the fb group for informing their internet expert that boas are not rear-fanged venomous snakes...:lol2:


I was banned from that group too ! They all think they know it all. I know I don't but I am willing to listen to other people and learn. They were not and it not good for our hobby. 
One guy even sent me a pm to take the viper boa from me as he thought as it had bitten me I did not want it lol.
If o want a laught join and see if they believe you ?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

could some one please pm me the link to this group?


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

dominicrobed said:


> I was banned from that group too ! They all think they know it all. I know I don't but I am willing to listen to other people and learn. They were not and it not good for our hobby.
> One guy even sent me a pm to take the viper boa from me as he thought as it had bitten me I did not want it lol.
> If o want a laught join and see if they believe you ?





Berber King said:


> Lol,i beleive the shopkeeper in question was thrown out of the fb group for informing their internet expert that boas are not rear-fanged venomous snakes...:lol2:


I was thrown out of a Reptile Group on Facebook for saying you could put woodlice in snake vivariums.. The creator of the group told me that I was wrong and an idiot, he said that woodlice would eat the snake :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

ArmyBoy said:


> No, they're not venomous...


:2thumb:


----------

